# The Best......



## bellashomemadesoap (Jan 6, 2011)

Soap base??


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that is something you have to find for yourself.
What I like may not be something you like.
I use the base from TKB since they are close enough to pick it up at and it's much better than anything i can get from a local craft store.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 6, 2011)

Anything other than the craft store stuff.


----------



## Genny (Jan 8, 2011)

It all depends on what you want in your soap (or don't want) and what you want to do with it.  
I personally am a fan of Crafter's Choice Natural soap bases, which off the top of my head can be found at http://www.soapgoods.com or http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com  (they're called detergent free bases now)

Some people have problems with sweating with Crafter's Choice Natural bases, I haven't had this problem. *knock on wood*

There's a lot of different type of bases out there.  Try this link:
http://www.suppliersbystate.com/ and you'll find many different suppliers.  I don't know of any mp base suppliers in Arkansas, but I'm sure there are some close by.

SFIC has a pretty nice base, too.  Stephenson's is good, too.

HTH

But I would definitely steer clear from hobby/craft store soap bases.


----------



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to add that I was looking for a hard white base with a good lather.  I ordered some Hard as Milled soap from Wisteria Lane and LOVED it!  I needed a large amount and was bummed when I noticed the shipping was going to be around $50.00 so I ordered else where.  I tried them all and nothing was like this base.  It was as close as you can get to CP in my opinion....so, I went back and ordered from Wisteria lane.  It's the only thing I splurge on!

But...it really does depend on what your looking for.  I do sometimes use the Honey base from WSP...it's awesome!


----------

